# Dunnes Stores alterations: price quantity quality.



## ajapale (27 Dec 2009)

Dunnes Stores alterations: price quantity quality:

I have noticed some alterations at Dunnes Stores in terms of price quantity or quality and will list them here.

1kg Bastmasti Rice (own brand) increased from €1.83 to €1.95 (Dec 09)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Dec 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Sneaky alterations: price quantity quality.*

I don't get it? 

What is wrong with Dunnes Stores changing a price upwards or downwards?


----------



## ajapale (27 Dec 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Sneaky alterations: price quantity quality.*

Nothing wrong with them:
increasing price upward or downward
increasing the quantity in a pack upward or downward
increasing the quality of a product upward or downward

...but since they incessantly trumpet price decreases I would like to higlight such alterations especially as such alterations are not entirely obvious to the ordinary consumer!

aj


----------



## Bronte (4 Jan 2010)

Maybe the cost of rice has gone up due to global warming or would that be global freezing


----------



## Crunchie (8 Mar 2010)

Looks like Dunnes are really feeling the pinch. I was buying a bag of Cuisine De France doughnuts in my local branch today and the assistant told me that they weren't allowed put sugar on them any more  It seems the caster sugar was bought out of petty cash and she had been told this was no longer allowed.

On a different note it seems that they are discontinuing the 22 cent plastic carrier bag once stock runs out in favour of the reusable type. No harm in that but customer in front of me was less than happy.


----------



## ajapale (8 Mar 2010)

Crunchie said:


> On a different note it seems that they are discontinuing the 22 cent plastic carrier bag once stock runs out in favour of the reusable type.



The guy at the checkout at my local dunnes tells me that Dunnes are having  some kind of dispute with the government/revenue and are not replacing the 22 c ones once they run out. 

M&S offer a fine reusable one for 44c and say they will replace it for free if it gets damaged!


----------



## Papercut (8 Mar 2010)

Crunchie said:


> On a different note it seems that they are discontinuing the 22 cent plastic carrier bag once stock runs out in favour of the reusable type.


Just as well - they had got smaller & flimsier recently.


----------



## Aurnia (8 Mar 2010)

Some items are on the increase. Been keeping tabs on my groceries this last yr and saw them decrease.
Have noticed that since Dec a no of items that I'd buy weekly/monthly or even bi-monthly have increased - that said a few items I'd buy less often have decreased since say the summer but I'd say for the most part things are on the way up again.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Mar 2010)

I asked for a 30 cent bag (one of the beige heavier type plastic bags) recently only to be told that they had gone up to 70 cent a while ago.  Waste of money so got a €1 material one which will last a lot longer.


----------

